# Webalizer installieren



## fjordblauer (8. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei eine neue Internetseite für mich privat zu erstellen. Nun wollte ich vorab mir Gedanken über eine Logfile- Auswert machen und dachte das ich Webalizer installiere.

Habe ich als Webhosting Kunde bei 1und1 überhaupt die möglichkeit diese Software zu installieren? Logfiles liegen ja im Verzeichnis bereit.

Hat jemand evtl. eine deutsche Anleitung?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Oktober 2005)

Nein, als Webhosting-Kunde ist das nicht möglich. Du brauchst mindestens einen SSH-Account dafür. Alternativ könntest du dir die Logfiles auch herunterladen und dann bei dir lokal WebAlizer aufsetzen.

Mit Dokumentationen sollte das Netz überschwemmt sein ...


----------



## fjordblauer (10. Oktober 2005)

Danke für die Antwort.

Ich dachte, ich könnte es vielleicht hochladen, Konfigs anpassen und dann wars dass.

Kannst du mir bitte noch sagen warum SSH Account und wofür?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. Oktober 2005)

Weil du bei Webalizer ein Perl-Script ausführen musst, dass die normalen access-Log-Daten aufbereitet. Die Laufzeit ist meistens jedoch so lange, dass du bei einem Aufruf über HTTP ein Timeout bekommen würdest.


----------

